# kayak weight limits



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

how accurate are the weight limits on kayaks? i am about to purchase one and am afraid i am too big for it....im pushing 300 and its weight limit is 250...will i sink the thing? its the sun dolphin bali 10'
http://www.sears.com/sun-dolphin-ba...a=00665617000P&kpid=00665617000&mktRedirect=y

i found a great deal on this and im on a budget...its perfect size for traveling for me too---do i need to go to something bigger? if so does anybody have recomnendation of a small kayak that will hold me thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of fishing are you planning on doing? Either way though Id avoid that kayak even if you were under the weight limit. 

The Malibu mini x floats some good weight for its size but even then you are pushing the weight limit and by the time you get your gear on it youd be right at it. In calm waters that might be ok but as soon as things get bumpy the kayak is going to get squirrely.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

just intercoastal fishing..i guess ill stray away from that one


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Bigger is Better ......................


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

@300lbs, I'd say a 12ft yak is the minimum


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

what is your budget?


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Try to pick you up a OK Big Game. I am around 250lbs and the Big Game is definitely the most stable Yak I've been on. I've tried smaller ones and it just doesn't work out right.. it becomes more of a safety concern because its tough to keep your balance in those tiny things.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

you might be 300, but consider another 50-100 pounds of gear, I wouldn't push it that far.


----------



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

I just bought a Sea Ghost kayak. It has a weigh capacity of 525. It comes WITH a foot controlled rudder/paddle and seat. Drop me a PM and we can arrange a test drive probably. It ran about $790


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I've been saltwater kayak fishing since 2003. When it comes to the weight carrying capacity of kayaks, I've found most manufacturers "fudge" on a yak's stated carrying capacity. In other words, after purchasing 4 kayaks over these past 11 years, the carrying capacity of kayaks is "less" in my opinion.

So if a yak says, it has a carrying capacity of 250 lbs, I take that to mean 200 lbs just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet the "test limit" is in a pool, filled till it almost sinks.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

If you are interested and you can afford it I have a 2004 Malibu X-Factor. It is a fishing machine and I have had it pretty much everywhere. I weighted in at 360 when I got it and now down to about 275. It is in great shape no bad scratches Lots of hatches and places to put stuff I will let go for $500. I am in Birmingham but will be down in Gulf Shores at Thanksgiving.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw this article after a quick search - explains a lot...

http://www.yakangler.com/blogs/on-the-line/item/3067-weight-capacity-explained


----------

